

Show HN: Photo Enhancement via Image Pyramids - mcclanahoochie
http://mcclanahoochie.com/blog/portfolio/opencl-image-pyramid-detail-enhancement/

======
bsenftner
Very nice work!

------
Top5a
:D awesome!!

